
Ask HN: How would you tell someone that a system has huge technical debt? - meagher
Joined a new project team and the system has lot&#x27;s of duplicate, unnecessary code, and weird dependencies between generic files.<p>How do I tell the tech lead that the system has a lot of technical debt?
======
mancerayder
What I'd consider doing is (I've done exactly this, but not specifically in a
software project, more infrastructure):

\- Write personal notes with a list of problems, broken up into a description
of the problem, why it's an issue or a disadvantage to have things in that
state, and what a suggested remediation is.

\- Go to the project lead / manager / etc. and say, hey, I know I'm new here
but I've been noticing a few items that I feel could be improved in order to
make the development process faster. I've written my own personal notes on
that. Would you be open to / have time to review that if I send that to you? I
feel it'd be useful and I'd love to hear your thoughts.

\- If yes, then set up a meeting and send them the doc before hand.

That's one approach.

